# Aw man memories



## Kaylz (Oct 17, 2017)

Sitting talking to my mum about old shops that were in the town when I was younger and got talking about the old bakers, seriously now craving a Heckle biscuit and don't even think you can buy them anymore haha, what old foods do you miss that aren't around anymore? x


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Sitting talking to my mum about old shops that were in the town when I was younger and got talking about the old bakers, seriously now craving a Heckle biscuit and don't even think you can buy them anymore haha, what old foods do you miss that aren't around anymore? x


That are around K...or  I am not 'allowed'?.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 17, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> That are around K...or  I am not 'allowed'?.


Stuff that doesn't exist anymore! Lol x


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 17, 2017)

Sticks of Licquorice root to chew. Turn your tongue yellow


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Stuff that doesn't exist anymore! Lol x


Blimey...will be showing my age here K...if I go back too far...about to walk Harry before the weather turns...will give that some thought...se eif I care to make an admission here when we get back.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 17, 2017)

For one moment I thought we were going to be regaled with tales of your memories of ‘past men’ in your life Kaylz and I got biscuits!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2017)

Amigo said:


> For one moment I thought we were going to be regaled with tales of your memories of ‘past men’ in your life Kaylz and I got biscuits!


Honestly Amigo...wot are you like...I never thought that for one moment.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 17, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Honestly Amigo...wot are you like...I never thought that for one moment.



Stick around Bubbsie, I have a corruptive effect!


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 17, 2017)

Amigo said:


> For one moment I thought we were going to be regaled with tales of your memories of ‘past men’ in your life Kaylz and I got biscuits!


Haha, never thought! LOL, but they were so good!!!  x


----------



## Amigo (Oct 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Haha, never thought! LOL, but they were so good!!!  x



The men or the biscuits? Lol


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 17, 2017)

Heckle biscuits are dead easy to make. The heckler was a piece of wood with nails driven in that made the pattern on the biscuits.

http://lethamwri.org/files/recipes/HeckleBiscuitsRecipe.pdf

Maggie in the cafe can knock these together in half an hour, so get mixing, Kaylz. The trouble is, once made, the temptation is just to scoff the lot


----------



## Robin (Oct 17, 2017)

Lyons fruit pies. They were square, and we always used to take them on picnics. Then in 1968 ( had to google that) they changed them to circular ones* and they were never the same again*!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 17, 2017)

Never heard of em before so am not missing them. (Heckle biscuits)

Tiffin chocolate bars with the biscuit and dried fruit - not to mention Aztec jammed with candied peel ...

EDIT =we both remember those pies!


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 17, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Heckle biscuits are dead easy to make. The heckler was a piece of wood with nails driven in that made the pattern on the biscuits.
> 
> http://lethamwri.org/files/recipes/HeckleBiscuitsRecipe.pdf
> 
> Maggie in the cafe can knock these together in half an hour, so get mixing, Kaylz. The trouble is, once made, the temptation is just to scoff the lot


Thanks Mike I found that recipe this morning too but no time to make today as DSN and dietician appointment this afternoon lol x


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 17, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Never heard of em before so am not missing them. (Heckle biscuits)


They are more of a Scottish thing lol x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 17, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Heckle biscuits are dead easy to make. The heckler was a piece of wood with nails driven in that made the pattern on the biscuits.
> 
> http://lethamwri.org/files/recipes/HeckleBiscuitsRecipe.pdf
> 
> Maggie in the cafe can knock these together in half an hour, so get mixing, Kaylz. The trouble is, once made, the temptation is just to scoff the lot



I've downloaded the recipe and will make these with the kids soon


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 17, 2017)

My nan used to make a delicious steak and kidney pie with a flaky pastry top. I've tried, but I can't replicate it, mine are no way near as good as hers. She was a fantastic baker, particularly pastries.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 17, 2017)

If I were making Heckle Biscuits I’d use butter rather than margarine for extra oomph. For sure, they wouldn’t have used margarine when they were first made.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 17, 2017)

ah BIscuits
A distant memory


----------



## Amigo (Oct 17, 2017)

I can’t really think of anything that hasn’t been replicated in some way but that’s the rub for me. When I was a kid, food was bought more daily than weekly and products like butter were bought loose and tasted much creamier. Cheese wasn’t kept in fridges and tasted much better. Everything seems to be pre-packaged now and preserved to an inch of its life which is why I tend to still shop at farm stalls for vegetables and eggs etc but convenience has taken over. (I suspect however that Mikey will remind me that he still shops like that daily)


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 17, 2017)

I do indeed shop daily, just like my mum used to when we were kids.  It’s much more fun, because the stuff from local suppliers can arrive any day. I got some lovely back bacon from a farm up Tobermory way today for my lunchtime bacon butty


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 17, 2017)

I worked in a co-op for a (very) short time when I left school back in the dark ages I weighed out butter and sliced cheese with a wire. but I could never slice the boiled ham thinly enough !
   CAROL


----------



## muddlethru (Oct 17, 2017)

What happened to Kunzle cakes.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 17, 2017)

muddlethru said:


> What happened to Kunzle cakes.


What are they!!?? Lol x


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 17, 2017)

Kunzke cakes just kind of disappeared, I don’t know why. Fairly easy to recreate. If you can find chocolate cups, buy them. Otherwise using non stick muffin cases and melted chocolate make chocolate cups. Stick them in the fridge to harden. Them make up your sponge recipe, and aim to make muffins about 2/3 the size of the cups. When they are done, let them cool right down.

Make up some buttercream. Put the sponges in the chocolate cups, top with buttercream, and stick chocolate buttons on the top. Job done. 

You can’t buy them anywhere now.


----------



## muddlethru (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks mikeyB  I may get my daughter -in -law to make them although I don't eat cakes. I am not a cook as I hate cooking, baking. Mind you I'm a dab hand at a good soup. I don't know how my family has survived . I'm like the character in the TV show  "Butterflies "  I'm a bit of a disaster in the kitchen. I do cook of course and from scratch  but I'm not happy in the kitchen. I've only met one other person who feels as I do.  I'm just away to make the tea now.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 17, 2017)

I love baking. If you can read, you can bake. All you need is good quality ingredients, not the out of date self raising flour at the back of the cupboard 
Or the baking powder “Best before: Dec 1989”. Plus the Mary Berry Baking Bible book. And an accurate oven. My oven operates within 2 degrees of the shown temperature. I learned from scratch - I knew nothing three years ago.

Makes you surprisingly popular with women, but I don’t suppose you care about that


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2017)

Robin said:


> Lyons fruit pies. They were square, and we always used to take them on picnics. Then in 1968 ( had to google that) they changed them to circular ones* and they were never the same again*!
> View attachment 5041


Square pies Robin...that just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2017)

Jubilees...ones that would last you at least an hour.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2017)

Jamboree or 'Lucky' bags...full of sweets...a lollipop and a secret toy...the draw...you never knew what you'd get.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2017)

Palm toffee bars...so many flavours...two thin layers of flat toffee...flavoured fillings sandwiched between the layers.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2017)

A bag of crisps with their own individual packet of salt inside...not the modern version...thee ones had a small round wrapper twisted at the top...oh I'm on a roll now K...bet you wish you hadn't asked now.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2017)

And there is more...Spangles...Tizer in a glass bottle with the black rubber sealed stoppers...sherbet dips...with a 'straw' of liquorice in the top...so you could bite the end off it and suck the sherbet up through it.


----------



## Robin (Oct 17, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Square pies Robin...that just doesn't sound right.


Perfectly logical, they fitted exactly into the square box they came in. When they changed them to circular pies but kept the square box, there were gaps in all the corners. ( Hmm, the circular pies must have been smaller, and I bet the price didn't go down...just like today.)


----------



## Amigo (Oct 17, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> And there is more...Spangles...Tizer in a glass bottle with the black rubber sealed stoppers...sherbet dips...with a 'straw' of liquorice in the top...so you could bite the end off it and suck the sherbet up through it.



I’m sure you can still get those sherbet dips with liquorice in Bubbsie. Not that I’m looking for them obviously...perish the thought! 

https://www.treasureislandsweets.co.uk/sherbet/sherbet-fountain.html


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I’m sure you can still get those sherbet dips with liquorice in Bubbsie. Not that I’m looking for them obviously...perish the thought!
> 
> https://www.treasureislandsweets.co.uk/sherbet/sherbet-fountain.html


Just not the same Amigo...liquorice straws thinner...not as much sherbet...not the real thing for me...same as the sherbet dib dabs...bag of sherbet toffee lollipops..no sign of them either....lament the days when treats were 'real treats' .


----------



## Amigo (Oct 17, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Just not the same Amigo...liquorice straws thinner...not as much sherbet...not the real thing for me...same as the sherbet dib dabs...bag of sherbet toffee lollipops..no sign of them either....lament the days when treats were 'real treats' .



Well I’m obviously talking to a ‘sweetie purist’ so there’s no alternative that will do!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Well I’m obviously talking to a ‘sweetie purist’ so there’s no alternative that will do!


A reformed sweetie purist Amigo...mind you could do with a sherbet dib dab now...just finished an hour on the exercise bike...while watching The Great British Bake Off...shattered...cuppa builders...KitKat...bed.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 18, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> A bag of crisps with their own individual packet of salt inside...not the modern version...thee ones had a small round wrapper twisted at the top...oh I'm on a roll now K...bet you wish you hadn't asked now.


I remember those too Bubbsie ~ the salt packet was always at the bottom of the crisp packet. I think there's too much salt added to today's ready salted crisps.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 18, 2017)

Toffo's 3d per pack of 6 ~ smooth creamy toffee' s. Mmmmm!


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 18, 2017)

Horlicks tablets in a small flat rectangular tin ~ Devine!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 18, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I remember those too Bubbsie ~ the salt packet was always at the bottom of the crisp packet. I think there's too much salt added to today's ready salted crisps.


Yep...those are the ones WL...can't answer that point... no idea when I last had a packet of 'real' crisps...they used to be one of my weaknesses.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 18, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Horlicks tablets in a small flat rectangular tin ~ Devine!


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...Horlicks tablets.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 18, 2017)

Don’t know if I’m pregnant, but this morning I’ve got a sudden irrational longing for Pontefract Cakes. Where did they go?


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 18, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Don’t know if I’m pregnant, but this morning I’ve got a sudden irrational longing for Pontefract Cakes. Where did they go?


http://www.keepitsweet.co.uk/type/l...VRbcbCh1vrQR0EAkYBiABEgKxVvD_BwE#.WeczXoWcHIU  x


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 18, 2017)

Ooh, thanks Kaylz. Liquorice torpedoes too


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 18, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Ooh, thanks Kaylz. Liquorice torpedoes too


Sorry I don't share your enthusiasm as I could never stand liquorice!! Lol  x


----------



## JPR7 (Oct 19, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Sitting talking to my mum about old shops that were in the town when I was younger and got talking about the old bakers, seriously now craving a Heckle biscuit and don't even think you can buy them anymore haha, what old foods do you miss that aren't around anymore? x


I remember some sweets shaped like a peanut, same colour, sort of hard caramel outside with salted peanut inside - yummy


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 19, 2017)

JPR7 said:


> I remember some sweets shaped like a peanut, same colour, sort of hard caramel outside with salted peanut inside - yummy


Used to but those loose from our local sweet shop JPR...on the way to school...kept in large glass jars...sold by the quarter or half an ounce...probably too far back for you to remember.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 19, 2017)

JPR7 said:


> I remember some sweets shaped like a peanut, same colour, sort of hard caramel outside with salted peanut inside - yummy


http://www.keepitsweet.co.uk/retro-...VCijTCh2RfQIjEAQYASABEgImW_D_BwE#.WehviYWcHIU, I LOVED them too!  x


----------

